# Baker21 vs Audi A5 8T.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.......:wave:

Feels like it's been a while since my last detail post and that's mainly because I have been taking a break for a while, a few stag weekends and also a few trips away, having said that I still have a few to write up and this is one of them........:thumb:

Again for the regular readers some of you may remember a detail I completed on a Skoda Octavia vRS Estate back in May last year:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167843

John for some reason seemingly bought the Skoda, which must have ben built on a Friday or a Monday as he had no end of problems with it, sadly this ended in many months of heartache and the Dealer finally buying the car back off him............:doublesho

To be fair you don't hear many examples like that from the Skoda marque and I was a little shocked, John had the option to buy a lovely Audi A5 that was owned by a family member and decided to make the switch..........:driver:

So after an early start for John he arrived with the car looking as follows:




































































































As you can see the car looks in great shape and not bad considering it had just travelled 3 hours to see me...........:car:

*The Detail Process:*

Now with Jules working it would just be me on this detail, however I had agreed with John to complete the detail to the same level as his Octy but with John's help. John would therefore attack the interior with the products I had and some other smaller tasks while I got stuck into the paintwork, etc.........:thumb:

Seems to be the way at the moment but this will be a short detail write-up mainly due to some adverse conditions during the detail, time became short and I didn't really have time for pictures.

The first port of call would be to attend to the wheels, now being me, I could have left the wheels on the car as the spokes are pretty thin but I much prefer removing them and sealing them properly so off they came, one by one:



















The heavans at this point started to chuck down fairly heavy rain and I wasn't keen on the new SLR being outside so John took a few process pictures, wheels were rinsed:










Cleaned with Megs APC and a Wash Mitt:










AS Tardis and Iron X used to remove all contaminents:










Each wheel was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and a coat of Rimwax applied.

While each wheel was off the arch was rinsed:



















Megs APC was applied and aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush and the AG Wheel Brush, the arch was re-rinsed and the wheel re-fitted.

At this point my luck or at least my normal timed process went out the window, having not used my hose for a while it had sprung several leaks, so much so that we had to borrow a wet and dry vac from the neighbours to extract all the water in the unit...........:doublesho

This took time, I also then had to go and source a new hose, so this put me well behind schedule, all credit to John though, had it not been for his quick thinking and hoover skills I wouldn't have finished at a sensible time........:thumb:

So from here no pics were taken, it was still raining heavily but I am sure you may know the process by now, the car was foamed, all shuts attended too with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush, washed using the 2BM, clayed with Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay and Megs Last Touch, the engine bay rinsed and cleaned with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush then rinsed. The car was then moved inside, dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and Megs Last Touch applied...............:detailer:

With the car now inside, I taped up all the areas I didn't want to polish with some 3M 3434 tape and marked out a test section on the Driver's Rear Wing:














































With some additional lighting:



















Then after some combination trials, I settled on a one stage pass with some Megs 205 on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad to knock out the smaller bits, adding depth but with some RDS remaining:





































A good inmprovement and the other side to compare:










Lower down the panel:










Again the other side to compare:










Wash wise the car had been washed pretty well, there were next to no fine and dense light swirling, just the odd bit here and there. The A5 is a fair old sized motor and working around it the bonnet felt as large as the R8.........:doublesho

I used the above combination on the Makita 9227CB for most of the car, some areas required some Megs 105 on the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad followed by some Megs 205 on a 3M Blue Finishing Pad.......:buffer:

John in the mean time was attending to the interior with Henry, Megs APC and various cloths, then also the leather with the Gliptone Twins and finally the exhaust with some Autosol.

After this the car was moved back outside and rinsed, then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel, then some Megs Last Touch.

I decided to use something a little different as the LSP on this motor, I opted for the prize that I was lucky enough to win back around Xmas:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196398

I applied two layers of the Rubbish Boys Original followed by a Zaino Z8 wipe down.

Engine bay was dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant, tyres dressed with some AS Highstyle and arches treated to Megs Hyper Dressing.

I did manage to get a few after shots though............

*The Results:*

*Indoor:*



































































































































































*Outdoor:*
















































































































































































































Massive thanks to John for travelling to see me again, top chap and really would have struggled during the day without him, good banter and I think a good drive home........:driver:

What I like about the Audi's is the nice styling lines and panels to work on, nice large areas with not too much detail that do come up well in the end, or at least I think so.........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## orakolo17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic job !!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great write up mate and a cracking job.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Always like reading your write up's mate, stunning job, as always, and the red really seems to suit the A5's IMO. Some great reflections!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Simon, like the A5 in red.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice mate.... the red came up nice....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting Si, immense work as always in adverse conditions especially!

Been missing your posts over the past few weeks! Living the life of riley! :lol:

Is that an S-line? 

Looks fantastic always like the A5/S5 since release. Great shape and appearance aswell as a lovely comfortable drive.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely finish Simon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Great as always!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks for posting Si, immense work as always in adverse conditions especially!
> 
> Been missing your posts over the past few weeks! Living the life of riley! :lol:
> 
> ...


To be fair I have been slack of late but certainly not living the life of riley...........:lol:

Sure is an S-Line, it's a 3.0 TDI, I think this is the sensible option to the S5, economy and better running costs but with similar performance figures in a rough sense...........:thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

great work mate, very nice and clean after the work. sounds like quite a day! 

oh i love the A5, briliant shape and looks great  hehe

looks like the 2.0TDI?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another stonker mate:thumb: Good to see the rain had stopped for the finale shots


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job simon


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice finish and colour, but I am biased!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Good work Si, as usual :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice Mr Baker. Now get the other red car sorted ..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice si very nice


----------



## jeddaye (May 14, 2011)

great job


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Si, as always great work fella, beautiful correction and stunning finish, the red paint really does look dripping wet (no pun intended) 

Look forward to the next one :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Si, a very tidy transformation:thumb:
Are you not using the Planet Polish Seal & Shine anymore for the wheels then?


----------



## zlatko (Aug 27, 2010)

perfectly :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i love these motors baker, very underrated cars audi.

How do you find the gloss level on autosmart histyle, plus durability.

I bet the owner was real pleased with the results, you have transformed the car all together.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kenny_boon said:


> great work mate, very nice and clean after the work. sounds like quite a day!
> 
> oh i love the A5, briliant shape and looks great  hehe
> 
> looks like the 2.0TDI?


Thanks Kenny and to be fair you probably know more about me on these motors.............



ryand said:


> Nice finish and colour, but I am biased!


Indeed you are...........:car:



dooka said:


> Very nice Mr Baker. Now get the other red car sorted ..


Working on it Rob, looks like we will have to wait a little while............



slrestoration said:


> Great work Si, a very tidy transformation:thumb:
> Are you not using the Planet Polish Seal & Shine anymore for the wheels then?


Still using it Nick just thought I would go with Rimwax on this one, first thing I picked up off the shelf............:lol:



Trip tdi said:


> i love these motors baker, very underrated cars audi.
> 
> How do you find the gloss level on autosmart histyle, plus durability.
> 
> I bet the owner was real pleased with the results, you have transformed the car all together.


Have been using AS Hi-Style for a long time now on both mine, Jules's and other's motor's, really happy with the applciation, lack of sling and durability, don't think I will ever use anything else to be honest........:thumb:


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning finish there Simon - i do like the A5 and that style alloy too. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

samuir1974 said:


> Stunning finish there Simon - i do like the A5 and that style alloy too. :thumb:


Nice motor's aren't they Ste, have to say I am not too sure whether I like them to be honest, easy enough to clean to be fair.........


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like the wait is over ..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dooka said:


> Looks like the wait is over ..


Sure is, I think your more excited about it than me...........:car:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic job there on the Audi A5, having seen the wheel mat in action, I will add it to the ever increasing shopping list!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Nice job there Simon, another good write up even when limited :thumb:

And that is the 2.0TDI (the 2.0's have the twin tail pipe on the one side, whereas anything bigger has two pipes); I have the 2.7TDI A5 in Phantom Black Met with those alloys on, but they are the darker grey colour and hope to get it into some sort of shape soon, but that bonnet is a big bugger isn't it?!:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alxg said:


> Nice job there Simon, another good write up even when limited :thumb:
> 
> And that is the 2.0TDI (the 2.0's have the twin tail pipe on the one side, whereas anything bigger has two pipes); I have the 2.7TDI A5 in Phantom Black Met with those alloys on, but they are the darker grey colour and hope to get it into some sort of shape soon, but that bonnet is a big bugger isn't it?!:buffer:


Thanks for the info Alex and you have yourself a nice motor there 

The bonnet is huge as is the new A4, the centre section is a bit if a problem but at least it's all nice and flat


----------

